# Router Manual M1R-KZ-8



## Gary Ritter (Aug 5, 2011)

Help me find a manual for Tornado router M1R-KZ-8!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Looks like a copy of the M12v , try the one below it may help

http://www.routerforums.com/hitachi/10095-m12v-manual.html

http://www.routerforums.com/hitachi-manuals/27038-m12v-diagram-manual.html
======



Gary Ritter said:


> Help me find a manual for Tornado router M1R-KZ-8!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gary


----------

